# Stupid question I know, but really hope anyone can help!



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I know this will sound stupid for many......... But if you have any idea about the original composer of the part played at 1:37 in this video then it would be a great help!






I know I heared it before, and I'm kinda sure that it's a classic piece......But you know how it feels when you just loose all the names in your head trying to remember just ONE bloody name! It's killing me! And none of the people I know can remember it either!! 

Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance 

And enjoy the video


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I know this will sound stupid for many......... But if you have any idea about the original composer of the part played at 1:37 in this video then it would be a great help!
> 
> ...


Are you referring to Bitter Sweet Symphony by the Verve? I believe there were allegations of plagarism in relation to that song, so you might need to unpick the trail!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Yep, Beatle's right - originally the Verve did it, it's Bitter Sweet Symphony.


On another note, what an amazing violinist!!!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Beatle said:


> Are you referring to Bitter Sweet Symphony by the Verve? I believe there were allegations of plagarism in relation to that song, so you might need to unpick the trail!


Yes! Thanks a lot!! 

I know the story about it, but couldn't even remember that it was THAT song, my mind (Driven by friend's talks) Went to a much older era!

Thanks again!


----------

